# La Paloma. Dutch coaster expert



## zelo1954

Hi Folks: Curiosity. Could anyone point me to resources (or give me the benefit of personal knowledge) where I could trace a Dutch coaster, La Paloma, which was a regular visitor to the north east of England in 1957 or so. The photos on Johannes's site are obviously not the correct La Paloma.


----------



## Leo Johannes

*La Paloma*

Hello, There were 4 Dutch coasters named LA PALOMA but I think that you mean this one... 
LA PALOMA 1936/200gt. builders: Scheepswerf Gideon, J. Koster Hzn., Groningen, as BRINDA
1955: TONNY
1956: LA PALOMA
1982: PALOMA I
1987: PALOMA
1988: LA PALOMA
In 1988 she was laid up in Georgetown. In 1999 out of registration, existence in doubt...
Regards, Leo Johannes


----------



## zelo1954

Leo Johannes said:


> Hello, There were 4 Dutch coasters named LA PALOMA but I think that you mean this one...
> LA PALOMA 1936/200gt.


Thanks for that Leo. The La Paloma I'm looking for was definitely named La Paloma in 1957. SEE: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2688&highlight=sunderland+shipping+news+1957


----------



## Roger Jordan

The LA PALOMA for which Leo has provided some career details is undoubtedly the vessel in which you are interested. This vessel was an occasional visitor to the port of London during the later 1950s and certainly the earlier 1960s. I have a note that I have somewhere a photograph of it, taken on the Thames in 1959. Cannot trace it yet, but when it does emerge I shall post it.
Regards
Roger


----------



## adrie van zanten

Kombuis praat Then go to Kustvaart Go to english version /galley talk/ look for golden oldies


----------



## duquesa

adrie van zanten said:


> Kombuis praat Then go to Kustvaart Go to english version /galley talk/ look for golden oldies



Adrie, look at my post under the "Nike" above. Having trouble registering in Kombuis praat


----------



## adrie van zanten

zelo1954 said:


> Hi Folks: Curiosity. Could anyone point me to resources (or give me the benefit of personal knowledge) where I could trace a Dutch coaster, La Paloma, which was a regular visitor to the north east of England in 1957 or so. The photos on Johannes's site are obviously not the correct La Paloma.


Go to Scheepvaart fotum
Or Kombuispraat/galley talk
een oudje voor u gevonden

hoop this helps


----------

